# [MOD][UNIVERSAL] Modified DSP Manager with BEATS audio. For CM9 & AOKP.(6.25.12)



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]








[/background]​​​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]I have Modded DSPManager to use the libs & Audio files from BEATS to work with [/background][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]AOKP & CM9 ONLY!!![/background]

[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Flashing this will not mess up your other Equalizers!![/background][/background]​​
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]V.1[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Had a bunch of FC for alot of devices [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.2 [/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Fixed the FC issue[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]v.3[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added MUSICFX so settings work for CM9[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Added Awesome Control Panel[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Re-built Awesome BEATS[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Download: [/background]AwesomeBEATS™ v.3
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Just FLASH and enjoy!! [/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Make sure to change in SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS to AWESOME BEATS.[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Thanks to:[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]spc_hicks09 (with Permission to use his modded DSP manager)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Sckyboy78 (For the find )[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]nik3r (For all the help getting it to work on other devices)[/background]
[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]mwalt2 (Helping fix the MOD to work on CM9 based Roms)[/background]

[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]Confirmed Devices working:
MyTouch 4G
Desire HD
Desire S
Inspire 4G
Desire
GalaxyTab Plus 
Sensation
Amaze 4G
Galaxy S2
Nexus
SSII
SI
Sensation XL[/background]​​​
[background=transparent][background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]MAKE SURE YOU GUYS HIT THAT THANK BUTTON IF THIS MOD WORKED FOR YOU!!![/background][/background]​


----------



## ...Awesome... (Mar 26, 2012)

*OP UPDATED TO VERSION 3 PLEASE SEE CHANGELOG, JUST WIPE CACHE AND FLASH, NOW WORKS WITH CM9 AND SETTINGS/SOUND/MUSIC EFFECTS SHOW UP*


----------

